# Lord of Change conversion



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Not quite done just yet.. Still need a proper staff for 'em. 


















































Comments and criticisms welcome!


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, just needing the staff will really complete it. Very nice green stuff work also. 

Get that staff on there, then paint it up. Tzeentch will be very proud to see such a badass looking greater daemon of his.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

This is my first green stuff work other than gap-filling.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

That's excellent work, get it painted


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Opinions of this staff?


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I need opinions on this staff so I can properly attach it and then get painting. 

I'd also like to point out he still has hooves.. Nothing significant, especially for one of Tzeentch's Daemons, but just so you know.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

what model is this based on? and nice work


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The new Lord of the Rings Dweller in the Dark model.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ah right, nice idea. stealing


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like most of the staff; however the two pointed pieces 1/3 from the top look odd. If they are wrap/scroll then I suggest making them flatter and thinner.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

On the staff? That's naturally part of the model.. I think it's just banner decoration.


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah that looks like the Wood elf banner and is the banner decoration. The model itself looks awsome. I cant wait to see it painted up


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Sylvanas said:


> Yeah that looks like the Wood elf banner and is the banner decoration.


Having looked at the GW site it looks equally in need of a fix on Wood Elves, so put me in the not liking their sculpt column.


----------

